# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Arcade Music Box En Arabe !?

## DolomatS

Bonjour

j ai tlcharger un programme ArcadeMusicBox D'Internet ICI

j ai voulue le traduire en arabe en modifiant le fichier EN.txt

j ai modifier se que je veux et quand je veux enregistrer y as un message qui me dit que si j enregistre en ANSI je perds le texte en arabe et qu'il faut que j enregistre en Unicode, alors cest se que j ai fait j ai enregistre en Unicode mais quand je rentre dans le programme le texte saffiche plus !

Y aurait il nimporte qu'elle solution pour remdi a se problme ?

Merci

----------


## shawn12

Le logiciel n'est peut-tre pas prvu pour recevoir des polices spciales comme l'arabe...

----------


## DolomatS

bonjour

oui c'est vrai mais il devrait y avoir une solution il a toujours une solution merci de m'aider

----------


## Jannus

> il a toujours une solution


a c'est de l'optimisme !!  ::haha:: 

Le fichier des langues est un fichier texte (.txt) il n'accepte que les caractres ASCII (ou ANSI) standard

----------

